# WOW! Deprofundis received an amazing LP today Gombert on Lyricord alejandro planchart



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

The vynil is in perfect condition like new, mint LP mint sleeve, super rare now...i bought the last one from an LP collector in britain.

I received this in the mail this morning, this LP is on Lyricord and limited edition.

I get Missa De Pacem and motets of Willaert, Non Papa, Gombert , Lheritier.

What a chunk of petrol this is, and the sound my friends ahh the sound of it, just perfect, alejandro planchart done a superbe job , once again whit is Capella Cordina.

An LP for serieous audiophile & classical lover.

:tiphat:


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus (Mar 8, 2019)

But are you going to play it


----------

